# Difference Between Andis Clippers



## nneessaa (Feb 18, 2010)

After doing some research, I am going to get some Andis clippers for my Yorkie. I could probably buy something cheaper since his hair is so fine and he is small, but I'd like to get a high quality clipper that can last. I have found three clippers, which I cannot see the difference between, and I'm wondering if any professional groomers (or those that groom at home) have advice for me.

Andis AGC Super 2-Speed Clipper: http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...2-Speed-Clipper/pc/190/c/330/sc/397/44077.uts

Andis UltraEdge 2-Speed Clipper: http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...2-Speed-Clipper/pc/190/c/330/sc/397/44531.uts

Andis AGC 2-Speed Clipper: http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...2-Speed-Clipper/pc/190/c/330/sc/397/44076.uts

Or, if you do not suggest an Andis, please let me know what I should get instead. As of now I was leaning towards the Andis UltraEdge since it is the most popular (at least on Amazon)and in silver because it looks the coolest.

I was going to get these shears: http://www.petedge.com/catalog/prod...c5cd75af9e3d8&shipTo=Me-19152&shipToZip=19152

I've been deciding on the best ones for months. I think it is time I decide to actually buy them! It's a big investment and I don't want to regret anything . Thanks so much!


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

Any of those 3 will be more than what you need, BUT they will work great. I have the dark red one and I use it on the slower speed. I cut 3 Schnauzers and 1 Yorkie with it about 5 times a year. I've had the trimmer for about 3 years and I have never had the blades sharpened. I do keep them clean and oiled. I have 2 or 3 sets of shears and they all work fine. I am not familiar with those. One thing you might want to ask one of the other members is about a blunt end for the shears, as you will be using it to trim around some large little dog eyes.The Andis is one of the best trimmers. I have a Wahl one too. David


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The only difference in those clippers is the color/shape. The rest of the specs should be the same and will last forever if you are just clipping one dog. And they will work great on your yorkie, just remember to get the right length blades/attachments to clip her the length you want. Clippers come with a 10 blade, and that is VERY short...good for sanitary area and corners of eyes..but very short for a body clip.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

Graco22 ~ Can I ask what brand of clippers you use professionally? I have a Conair pro Moda, I find it rattles and the Andis AGC Super 2-Speed Clipper is alot quieter


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

dakotajo said:


> Graco22 ~ Can I ask what brand of clippers you use professionally? I have a Conair pro Moda, I find it rattles and the Andis AGC Super 2-Speed Clipper is alot quieter


I use the Andis AG Super 2 Speed,(square ones) and have used them exclusively for over 10 years now. I have 6 pair, 4 pair that I use on every dog, every single day (I keep certain blades on clippers...saves time just grabbing that clipper, rather than changing blades) and those are at lest 5 years old, and probably older. If you change your blade drives every 30-90 days, they will cut like butter forever..they are really maintenance free..
Conair has done great in the human beauty department, but they are really struggling in the pet department...most of their products are being marketed at box stores to pet owners now because they just don't hold up in the professional market.


----------



## nneessaa (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry, what are blade drives?

I was going to get one of the above clippers, as well as those shears, and then use a comb with a 10 blade. My groomer suggested a 40 blade with 3/4 inch comb or 10 blade with maybe 1 inch comb for the length I want. I keep Scruffs' hair pretty short. Do you think this would work? His hair is so flat on his skin it is hard to cut anyways.

I think I have decided on these: http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...2-Speed-Clipper/pc/190/c/330/sc/397/44531.uts. Since you said they are pretty much the same and the silver is the coolest .


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

nneessaa said:


> Sorry, what are blade drives?
> 
> I was going to get one of the above clippers, as well as those shears, and then use a comb with a 10 blade. My groomer suggested a 40 blade with 3/4 inch comb or 10 blade with maybe 1 inch comb for the length I want. I keep Scruffs' hair pretty short. Do you think this would work? His hair is so flat on his skin it is hard to cut anyways.
> 
> I think I have decided on these: http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...2-Speed-Clipper/pc/190/c/330/sc/397/44531.uts. Since you said they are pretty much the same and the silver is the coolest .


The blade drives are a small piece of plastic, with a head that the blade sits on. That head is what drives the cutter on the blade back and forth, and over time and use, it smooths down, getting less able to guide the cutter, resulting in choppy clipping, and sometimes the blade won't cut at all, and its the drive, not a dull blade. They are a few dollars, and using the clipper on one dog, you should get a year or more out of one drive. 

Yes, an attachment will work well on your yorkie. If he has a silky, fine, flat laying coat, you can go in reverse of the coat growth and it will give you an even cut. Otherwise, it may just glide over the flat laying coat and not cut it. And attachment in reverse is going to be shorter on a yorkie coat though, so you may want to get a longer attachment if you plan on using it in reverse..and I recommend only scissoring the legs..the attachment is dangerous to use on a small leg, and is not going to be very easy/comfortable or effective on the dog. 

On a side note, a 1 inch comb on a yorkie is going to leave the coat at least an inch and a half long, if not longer..unless you are going in reverse..Allo clipper blades lengths, and comb/attachment lenghts listed are listed when used in reverse..NOT with the hair growth.. Just something to keep in mind. To me, a 1 inch comb on a yorkie is leaving it pretty long.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

Good to know all this! Thank you for replying to my question  and thank you to the original poster for posting on this subject


----------

